
MSI-1436 stimulates regeneration of heart and multiple other tissues - nirmalc
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41536-017-0008-1
======
jz_
The latest news on the compound is from April 2019:
[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-04/nb-
nba041019...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-04/nb-
nba041019.php)

If anyone is interested in a talk by one of the authors (Kevin Strange), he
goes into the history of the compound here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aAr5pKW9Dw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aAr5pKW9Dw)

For progress on similar lines of tech, this is a good site:
[https://www.lifespan.io/the-rejuvenation-
roadmap/](https://www.lifespan.io/the-rejuvenation-roadmap/)

------
bitwize
...in zebrafish. Settle down, the answer to all your health problems is still
fasting.

~~~
chrisco255
"It is particularly noteworthy that MSI-1436 stimulates tissue regeneration in
both zebrafish and adult mice, two widely divergent species that are separated
by approximately 450 million years of evolution."

Also paper explained that the drug had been applied in Phase 1 clinical trials
with humans as a treatment for diabetes and obesity.

"Importantly, the doses we have shown to be effective in stimulating tissue
regeneration are 5–50-times lower than the maximum well-tolerated human dose."

------
AstralStorm
Hopefully this works too in Phase 2 and Phase 3 trials. Looks promising.

And doesn't get patented to hell with insane pricing.

~~~
rootw0rm
patents don't mean shit. if it's safe, effective, and profitable I'll be able
to custom order it soon enough.

~~~
jokowueu
Dep nding on how complex the molecule is sometimes they won't even be able to
make it . More than the half the group buys on that specific longevity forum
failed

~~~
jakeogh
Failed like nobody committed to the synthesis?

~~~
jokowueu
Failed as in it was too difficult to make . I know of one example. The oral
version of glyx-13( nrx-1074 iirc) which a few tried to make and failed .
Which is good since the non oral version failed fantastically at the phase 3
trials

------
kirykl
I wonder how this would affect patients whom have had cardiac ablation,
possibly causing unwanted cellular re-growth

------
defterGoose
ITT: People who read nothing past the first paragraph saying, 'Yeah, but only
in zebrafish ppl'

------
ur-whale
Legitimate question : how hard would it be to synthesize in one's garage?

------
aussieguy1234
Zebrafish != Humans

~~~
sheeshkebab
It passed phase 1 trial in humans as well.

